# 64 Tempest 4 door - Rear Tire / Wheel Size



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys.

I have a 64 4 door goat, that is set up pro touring style.
Now for cruising purposes I would like some rubber that hooks it for straight line launches instead of through the twisties.

My car is lowered quite a bit, so I need a wheel / tire combo that stays within the sheet metal.

I have looked through the forum and used the search function, but didn't have much luck.

Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try this thread....common question, but being that low you will want to mock them up

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/wheel-tire-combos-lowered-66-gto-37300/


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Ey, weren't we supposed to meet on WW last year?
This year we actually have to make this happen haha

@ Topic - I see one of those WheelRite gauges in my near future. Wouldn't hurt to own anyway.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep....hey thought that was you. I am there with the Tempest this year come hell or high water....:cheers


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

My goat is getting a 3.90 Posi the next couple weeks.
Hence my interest in beefy rubber.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have a chevy 12 bolt i picked up cheap with a 3:55 posi gear waiting to go in...may keep waiting with gas over 4.00 the 2:56 get surprising mileage with the 463 and it will still burn the tires off with the flick of your ankle


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> have a chevy 12 bolt i picked up cheap with a 3:55 posi gear waiting to go in...may keep waiting with gas over 4.00 the 2:56 get surprising mileage with the 463 and it will still burn the tires off with the flick of your ankle


I hear ya. I was just thinking today while cruzing around that I'd like to get a 3.55 posi soon. Then I thought my 2.78 is doing just fine behind the 462 as long as the gas prices are rising..... I think I'll be waiting too.....


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

I get 6 mpg, so how much worse can it get? LOL

BTT:
Anyone got any generic input on tire / wheel size?
Looking around it seems that 15x8x5 with 255/60/15 should work in the rear without touching anything.
Is that assumption correct?


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Question to my fellow drag racers.
What's the more desirable size for a drag radial:
275/60/15 or 275/50/15?
My first thought was the 60 series, as it has more sidewall.
But when I looked at the detailed measurements I noticed that the 50 series has WAY more tread width?!? The average 60 has ~ 8.5, the average 50 has ~ 10.
Now I'm not sure which way to go. Gearing would work with either, but the 60 would be better for on the street - no doubt.
INPUT PLEASE!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i like the bigger sidewall on these cars, lowered looks good but not with rubberband tires IMHO. the 5" backspace should be good up to 255, after that i would do some measuring to make sure before i spent a bunch on rubber that rubs.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, I bought the wheelrite tool, which will hopefully eliminate any guess work.
Still, packaging of the 275 60 and 50 is nearly identical, except that one's wider and one taller...

So what's the better hooking tire?!?


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Not that anyone cares, but if someone else is looking for this info, 275 50 15 M/T radials on 15x8 4.5 bs fit with some rolling of the fender lips. No clearance issues towards the inner fender or frame.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

would 5" of backspace got you inside the wheel well without rolling? This is one of the most often asked questions, i think we came up with 5" being optimal. I had a slight rub on one side after it was done, the drag bags fixed that without having to resort to rolling them especially with fresh paint, but the damn inner lips are over 2". Got a set of MT's in the deal for the 12bolt rear end i am looking for some 5" offset 15x8/9 rears in case i decide to run it down the strip a few times this year.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

There is plenty of room inside the fender and towards the frame.
The real problem is the shock bolt on the rear end. It won't clear a 15" wheel based on my measurements with my wheelrite tool.
I have stock C4 wheels that barely fit past the bolt, but are 16s with a lot of back spacing.
Even with 4.5 there's only a fraction of an inch between the rim and said bolt.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

I should note that my car is lowered quite a bit. With tall springs it might have been ok without rolling.
I'll post pics once I have the front wheels also.


----------

